# need help with brother mfc-240c



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

My girlfriend got a brother mfc-240c printer for christmas and I just installed SUSE10.0 on her laptop. Well suse doesn't have the appropriate driver and it didn't work with any of the "mfc" drivers that were provided. So I downloaded the RPM from the Brother site with the correct driver for Linux. Ok should work right....noo not SUSE. First of, The new driver is no where to be found. it was installed in /usr/bin/brmfc240c/Brother/printer I think. However, the printer configuration wants the ppd file, which, of course isn't there.......or I just can't find it. I have looked through all the directories that the rpm installed the files in and used beagle to search. nothin. Sooooo, my question is how do I now tell the printer config utility to use the newly installed driver? Which file is supposed to contain the ppd? Is there a way around using a ppd file in linux?

would another flavor of linux be better for this type of printer/driver?

thanks.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

There are no Linux drivers for the 240c. cups printing does not work on it.
Linuxprinting.com says:
Brother MFC-240C
Color inkjet printer, max. 6000x1200 dpi, this is a *Paperweight *
http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-240C


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

there was a driver on the Brother site for the MFC-240C compatible with SUSE/RedHat and one other that it listed.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I see that. Did you follow the instructions here? (non-debian).


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

I finally got around to running that command but there is another problem now, terminal says the package is already installed: 

linux:/home/shelly/Brother # rpm -ihv --nodeps mfc240clpr-1.0.0-9.i386.rpm
Preparing... ########################################### [100%]
package mfc240clpr-1.0.0-9 is already installed

yet, nothing will print. so now what do I do?


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

ok heres a thought, would this work:

"ps -e" to isolate the running process of the installed driver (if any). Then the kill command on any that are found

then, "rpm -e <softwarename(s)>" to remove the driver that was installed.

that would remove the software right?

then I would just run "rpm -ihv --nodeps <softwarename>" as per the instructions for install and it should do it....I think.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

I tried doing what I said in the last post, and here is the output from terminal:

"linux:/home/shelly/Brother # rpm -e mfc240clpr-1.0.0-9
linux:/home/shelly/Brother # rpm -ihv --nodeps mfc240clpr-1.0.0-9.i386.rpm
Preparing... ########################################### [100%]
1:mfc240clpr ########################################### [100%]"

Looks like its installed, but I cant select it from any of the applications.......ok. Ill try without the "--nodeps" part:

"linux:/home/shelly/Brother # rpm -e mfc240clpr-1.0.0-9
linux:/home/shelly/Brother # rpm -ihv mfc240clpr-1.0.0-9.i386.rpm
Preparing... ########################################### [100%]
1:mfc240clpr ########################################### [100%]"

and I still cant select it with any application. I tried to use yast to configure it and yast sees it as MFC-240C USB printer. buuuut it says not configured. So i go to edit and then it wants me to select a driver, of course from the drivers that have no compatibility with this printer. Ok now what? I followed the instructions on that site and it still doesn't work!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: ARRRG this is really gfetting aggrivating now. Somebody please help me figure this stupid thing out.


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

A thought: Maybe the driver is installing properly, but the applications dont know how to access it. So uhh how do I tell them to use the usb printer. I looked on the brother site, and it says make sure the application has the USB printer selected as the way to print the file, but the applications in SUSE 10.0 dont have that option at the bottom of the print page. :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno 

anyone?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

did you check yast to see if a new printer came on?


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

yast sees the printer, the correct model as well as that it is a USB printer, but to use it yast wants me to configure it. When I try, it wants me to select a driver from the ppd files that cups uses which obviously wont work with the printer. Also, there was no ppd file included with the rpm from the company.


----------

